# tech resume



## Rhonda (Jul 17, 2007)

what is the proper format for a resume of all your tech work?
i'm starting an internship soon, and have no idea how to set up my tech resume.

i'm assuming name, contact info, the shows you've teched, the position you had, and what you did, but what format does that go in, exactly?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 17, 2007)

While I'm sure there's many threads documenting this (one of quite recently look through the General Advice board witin the past week). One of the main things to remember is that in the theatre world you don't have to list things chronologically. In fact its better to group like jobs together. Put what your applying for up at the top. For instance if you're applying to your internship and there's different areas within the internship (electrics, props, carp ect.) Put all your electric stuff up top if that's the area you want to be in.


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2007)

Use the search feature !
There are threads galore, with examples posted into them.


----------



## Charc (Jul 17, 2007)

I read through a couple of threads and I churned out a resumé that got the CB stamp of approval. Just follow the guidelines, and learn from other people's mistakes (and include references.).


----------

